# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  [HCM] TBK11 - Nhiều loại hàng (Combo, ray trượt, vitme,...)

## TBK-11

Em có mấy thứ cần bán. Hi vọng ae ủng hộ.
*
1. Combo nhôm đúc hành trình 580*, tổng dài 775, ray HSR20, Visme 20 bước 20. Khoảng cách ray 125. Còn 2 bộ.
*2. Combo nhôm hành trình 265*,tổng dài 440, ray SSR20, visme 16 bước 10, khoảng cách ray 125. Sẵn khớp nối 8-8. Có 2 bộ.

Ưu tiên bán Combo 1 đi chung combo 2. Giá 7tr/mục 1+2.
*
3. Visme 12 bước 5 NSK, cấp C3z. Hành trình 160*, tổng dài 280, đủ gối, gối con trượt, full thép (trừ cái buly nhôm). 
Giá 600k.
*4. Combo 3 visme double nút THK, phi 14, bước 5*, cốt ra 8mm.
1 cây dài hành trình 335, tổng dài 470. 2 cây ngắn hành trình 180, tổng dài 320.
Giá 1tr4.

Liên hệ: Hoàng - 01638.293 không 20. Cần thêm thông tin ae pm Zalo e nhé.
Cảm ơn.

5. Up thêm bộ  Combo ray-visme. Ray NEW chưa sử dụng. THK SR25, dài 700, mỗi thanh 2 block dài. Visme 25 bước 5, hành trình 470, dài trên 600, THK Cấp C7, tháo máy, không rơ. Có gối BK, BF20.
Giá 4tr2/bộ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Hàng quá ngon , giá cả rất phù hợp , em nó giờ biết chọn hàng rất chất lượng , anh em ở xa ủng hộ em nó nè.

----------

cnclaivung, TBK-11

----------


## sieunhim

có cây vitme 16b10 nào hành trình tầm 160-200 ko chủ thớt

----------


## TBK-11

> có cây vitme 16b10 nào hành trình tầm 160-200 ko chủ thớt


Hiện không có a.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Có gọi đăng kí 1 cây THK doublenut phi 14, bước 5, dài 470 nhé bác TBK chiều nay em qua.

----------


## TBK-11

> Có gọi đăng kí 1 cây THK doublenut phi 14, bước 5, dài 470 nhé bác TBK chiều nay em qua.


OK anh. Vậy số mới gọi em lấy là anh. Xác nhận 1 cây dài a lấy. Còn lại 3 cây, đã sửa ở bài viết.
Thanks.

----------


## TBK-11

5. Up thêm bộ Combo ray-visme. Ray NEW chưa sử dụng. THK SR25, dài 700, mỗi thanh 2 block dài. Visme 25 bước 5, hành trình 470, dài trên 600,  THK Cấp C7, tháo máy, không rơ. Có gối BK, BF20.
Giá 4tr2/bộ.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/75...#ixzz46RK4Qd6N

----------


## Ona

> Em có mấy thứ cần bán. Hi vọng ae ủng hộ.


cho thông tin và giá bộ này cái bác

----------


## TBK-11

> cho thông tin và giá bộ này cái bác


Dạ, giá 4tr2/ bộ. Thông tin a xem ở post trên nhé.
Thanks.

----------


## thuhanoi

Anh nhận hàng rồi, hàng ngon - Thank nhé

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

Update mục 3 tạm hết, ae cần có thể inbox hoặc sms/zalo e nhé.
Mục 4, còn 3 cây visme nút đôi, 2 cây ngắn đủ bạc đạn, 1 cây dài (mất 2 bạc đạn đầu).
Fix cho *3 cây visme nút đôi mục 4 đi nhanh, 1tr3 - bao ship* Phương Trang hoặc ship thường bưu điện. Cho đi nhanh em khỏi bôi mỡ bảo quản.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Có mấy bác đặt gạch combo nhưng em không nhận gạch lâu nên ưu tiên cho đi sớm.
Thanks!

----------


## cnclaivung

combo mục 2 hành trình 265 cho giá inbox bác chủ

----------


## TBK-11

> combo mục 2 hành trình 265 cho giá inbox bác chủ


Đã inbox a nhé. 
Thanks!

----------


## TBK-11

1 bộ combo ht 265 mục 2 đã ra đi. Mục 2 chỉ còn 1 bộ.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## TBK-11

Mục 5, bộ ray, visme 25. Fix giá đẹp 4tr cho nhanh lên đường. 
Thanks.

----------


## TBK-11

Mục 5, visme có gạch.  Còn cặp ray, giá 2tr6.

----------

josphamduy

----------


## TBK-11

Mục 1, combo x hành trình 580, còn 2 bộ. Giá 4tr7.
Mục 2, combo hành trình 265, còn 1 bộ. Giá 2tr4.
Mục 4 còn 2 visme nút đôi ngắn,  hành trình 180. Giá 800k/2.
Mục 5, còn cặp ray mới thk sr25 dài 700. Giá 2tr6.

Liên hệ: Hoàng 01638.293 không 20.
Thanks!

----------


## TBK-11

Combo x nhôm đúc HT 580 mục 1 còn 2 bộ. Fix giá đẹp cho đi nhanh 4tr5/1. Lấy cả 2 bao ship Phương Trang.
Liên hệ: Hoàng 01638.293 không 20. 
Gọi e nhiều khi không nghe được,  vui lòng SMS hoặc Zalo e sẽ phản hồi sớm nhất.  
Thanks!

----------


## TBK-11

1 bộ x mục 1 ra đi tiếp.  

Mục 1 còn 1 bộ, mục 2 còn 1 bộ.

Mục 4 còn 2 visme ngắn. 
Mục 5 còn cặp ray.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

đã nhận hàng em nhá, đu mạ hàng cực đẹp. thank thank
bà con ai cần mại dô cho em nó lên hàng mới nè

----------

TBK-11

----------


## HN_hobbyist

Up cho bác TBK đã trở lại, vượt qua giai đoạn khó khăn. Mua của bác 2 bộ Combo và rất happy với chất lượng.

----------

TBK-11

----------


## thuhanoi

Em TBK có nguồn hàng khá tốt, có kinh nghiệm chọn hàng, an tâm chất lượng

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

Cảm ơn tất cả anh em đã tin tưởng,  ủng hộ em trong thời gian qua. E sẽ cố gắng không phụ sự tin tưởng của anh em.  Sẽ không để xảy ra sự cố nào nữa.  Chúc tất cả anh em nhiều sức khỏe,  nhiều thành công, thuận lợi trong công việc và cuộc sống.

----------


## Huunhiem

Minh lay hai combo nay nha anh Combo nhôm đúc hành trình 580,Combo nhôm hành trình 265

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

Em cần bán mấy bộ combo chuẩn, đẹp cho anh em cần dựng máy. Nhanh, gọn để dựng máy H frame.

Có dư bộ để lắp 2 máy H frame. (3 bộ Y, 2 bộ XZ).

** 2 bộ combo XZ của NSK.* 1 bộ đủ nắp che, 1 bộ thiếu nắp che Z. Bộ nào đi trước ưu tiên đủ nắp.

Ray 15 NSK 4 rãnh bi kiểu HSR của THK, block dài. Visme rất đặc biệt, bước 10, con trượt rất dài, dài hơn cả visme nút đôi. 
Mặt bích vừa PK56x/ ASM6x / servo 200/400w.

- Trục X: dài 680, ngang 170, hành trình 450 (có chặn cao su 2 đầu). Visme 16 bước 10, ray 15 NSK 4 rãnh bi. 
- Trục Z: dài 415, ngang 170, hành trình 230 (có chặn cao su 2 đầu). Visme 12 bước 10, 1 gối đỡ đầu , ray 15 NSK 4 rãnh bi. 

*** 3 bộ combo Nhôm ray SSR20, dài 490. Visme 16 bước 10.* Mặt bích có lẽ vừa servo 100w (em không chắc).
Tổng dài khoảng 500, Ngang khoảng 160, hành trình hiện tại 325.

**** 1 bộ combo Kuroda bản 60, hành trình 110, visme 10 bước 5, hàng đẹp. 2 rãnh bi lớn. Giá 800k. (không bao ship).
* * (đã bán)*
Hàng rất đẹp, em chưa vệ sinh nên hơi bụi.

Ưu tiên bán theo bộ XYZ (2 bộ). Giá 9tr2 /1 bộ combo X-Z + combo Y. Lấy cả 2 có giá đẹp. 

Liên hệ: Hoàng - 01638 293 không 20.   Gọi nhiều khi không tiện nghe máy, vui lòng Zalo hoặc SMS e sẽ phản hồi sớm.
Thanks!

----------


## TBK-11

4 cây visme nút đôi THK 14 bước 5, 2 cây có gối đầu. 
Hành trình 180, tổng dài 320

Giá 1tr8. Bao ship (không xé lẻ).

----------


## CKD

Mấy bộ của bác chủ chắc anh em của bộ này
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/18...ull=1#post6912

----------


## Hoang Phuong

4 cây visme nút đôi THK 14 có rơ k bác , còn 2 cây k có BK ah

----------


## TBK-11

> Mấy bộ của bác chủ chắc anh em của bộ này
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/18...ull=1#post6912


Dạ, cũng không được giống cho lắm a. Mà có đặc biệt là visme nó con trượt rất là dài.

----------


## TBK-11

> 4 cây visme nút đôi THK 14 có rơ k bác , còn 2 cây k có BK ah


Dạ, như hình, 2 cây còn bạc, không gối a. Hoạt động tốt, không rơ lắc gì ạ.

nhưng hiện tại đã có gạch cho tới chiều tối rồi ạ.

Thanks a.

----------

h-d

----------


## TBK-11

> 4 cây visme nút đôi THK 14 có rơ k bác , còn 2 cây k có BK ah


Visme nút đôi,  4 cây vẫn còn nhé a.

----------


## hung1706

Hi 4 cây vitme dùng BK 10 hay 12 vậy bác TBK?

----------


## h-d

tháng này ủng hộ em TBK nhiều, hàng rất đẹp đó các bác

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

Bộ 4 visme đã về đội a hung1706.
Thanks.

----------

hung1706

----------


## TBK-11

Bộ combo kuroda HT 110 đã xong.
Cảm ơn. 

Còn 2 bộ xz nsk và 3 bộ combo HT 325 như trên. Ưu tiên bán theo 2 bộ xyz cho máy H. Bao đẹp, chuẩn.  Có giá đẹp trong ngày hoặc lấy hết.  
Cảm ơn!

----------


## TBK-11

Em up thêm hình combo XZ NSK cho mọi người rõ hơn.   Chịu khó vệ sinh thì sẽ rất đẹp luôn.
Gá lắp bộ này cũng rất tiện với 2 hàng lỗ để gá ốc phía sau trục X. Nói chung là bộ NSK này cực kì đẹp và chuẩn luôn.  :Smile: 
Thanks!

----------


## TBK-11

Vẫn đang còn 2 bộ combo x-z của NSK,  3 bộ combo hành trình 325 phù hợp làm trục Y chung 2 bộ x-z.

Hàng quá đẹp, quá chuẩn,  không mấy khi có hàng.  Anh em nào lấy hết sẽ có giá rất đẹp. 
Lấy theo bộ XYZ sớm giá fix là 9tr,  bao ship Phương Trang luôn ạ.
Bộ xz lẻ giá 6tr5. Bộ y (ht325) giá 2tr7. Các trục đều sẵn kèm khớp nối. 
Mọi người vui lòng xem hình ở trên. 
Cảm ơn!

----------


## TBK-11

Bác nào quan tâm, liên hệ em, giá đã đẹp sẽ còn có thể đẹp hơn nếu giải quyết xong sớm.

LH: Hoàng 01638 293 không 20. Cần thêm thông tin hay hình có thể pm Zalo em sẽ gửi.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## TBK-11

Bonus mấy tấm hình bộ hành trình 325.
Em được cái chụp hình không thấy đẹp nhưng nhìn tận mắt thì rất đẹp  :Wink:

----------


## Duccdt06

Mình lấy 2 bộ này, đã sms cho bác chủ,khuya rồi ko tiện gọi

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

Cập nhật, 
Chỉ Còn 2 bộ X-Z của NSK, hành trình 450 x 230.         (2 bộ, 1 bộ đủ nắp X-Z, 1 bộ thiếu nắp trục Z). Hình khi lắp nắp mọi người xem ở post trước nhé!

Đã chụp hình lại, nhìn rất đẹp, nhưng thực tế nhìn ngoài có lẽ còn đẹp hơn.

*Giá bộ X-Z của NSK này là 6tr5*.    (Em bao ship Phương Trang).

LH: Hoàng 01638 293 không 20. Cần thêm thông tin hay hình có thể pm Zalo em sẽ gửi.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## TBK-11

Chỉ còn 2 bộ X-Z cực ok này thôi, anh em nào quan tâm hốt nhanh giúp e với, đang cần tiền mua vài thứ ạ  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy bộ này tháo từ máy gì mà long lanh như Ngọc trinh vậy nhỉ, ray đen thui nữa chứ. Vitme có vẻ dùng  trong máy nhanh chạy nhẹ nhưng chính xác cao
Vừa nhận bộ Z đẹp tuyệt, cám ơn

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

Bộ này của hãng NSK, ray,  visme như mới.  Visme thì đai ốc dài hơn cả loại nút đôi. Có sẵn lỗ nên gá lắp dễ dàng. Dựng máy H đẹp luôn ạ.
Hành trình 450x230, giảm chấn 2 đầu. 
Bác nào yêu nhanh tay nhé.  Cũng hiếm có mấy bộ đẹp thế này.
Thanks!

----------


## Nam CNC

visme dài là nó gắn thêm cơ cấu chắn bụi và bôi dầu 2 đầu nên nó dài thôi , nó cũng chỉ là nut đơn à , nhưng kết cấu này thì sạch trơn khỏi sợ kẹt bụi.

Visme và ray cấp chính xác cao , dòng cao cấp mới mạ đen đó anh thuhanoi , visme cấp chính xác C3Z , ai nhanh tay mua nhanh nha , mấy bộ đế nhôm là bác chủ gom hết rồi , còn toàn bệ gang nặng lắm , giá trên trời.

----------

TBK-11, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Bộ này cũng khung nhôm hợp kim đúc à

----------


## TBK-11

2 bộ X-Z này nhiều anh em quan tâm (chuẩn, đẹp mà  :Big Grin: ), nhưng em bán chắc lại không đúng thời điểm rồi nên vẫn đang chờ, chưa bay xong.

Em xin cập nhật ở topic này chỉ còn lại 2 bộ Combo X-Z  của NSK như trên.

Nếu Admin hoặc Mod có lướt qua xin đổi giúp em tiêu đề bài viết cho phù hợp nội quy mục mua bán. " HCM - TBK 11 - Nhiều loại hàng" 
Hàng bán em sẽ cập nhật ở topic này.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## Nam CNC

chính xác đó anh thuhanoi , nguyên 1 lô hàng về chổ này toàn là NSK và Kuroda , mà em thấy thì NSK cũng OEM cho Kuroda luôn hay sao đó, thấy kết cấu giống y chang. Lô hàng này từ đâu không biết nhưng chất lượng và giá trị còn lại đều trên 90% , giống như mới chạy rồ đai cho mượt thôi à. 1 chữ thôi hàng ngon giá cực thơm với giá trị xử dụng.

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

> chính xác đó anh thuhanoi , nguyên 1 lô hàng về chổ này toàn là NSK và Kuroda , mà em thấy thì NSK cũng OEM cho Kuroda luôn hay sao đó, thấy kết cấu giống y chang. Lô hàng này từ đâu không biết nhưng chất lượng và giá trị còn lại đều trên 90% , giống như mới chạy rồ đai cho mượt thôi à. 1 chữ thôi hàng ngon giá cực thơm với giá trị xử dụng.


Cảm ơn anh Nam đã đánh giá, hàng tốt, giá cực thơm như lời anh, nhưng đi nhanh giá lại còn thơm hơn nữa  :Big Grin: 
Mấy bộ này sẵn mặt bích khoảng cách lỗ vừa servo 200/400  hay PK56x, với ASM6X . Anh nào có ASM69 hay ASM66 về gắn chạy thì đẹp luôn cho bộ này!

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## baole

Bộ hành trình 325 còn ko bạn

----------


## TBK-11

> Bộ hành trình 325 còn ko bạn


Dạ, bộ đó không còn a. 

Ở topic này chỉ còn 2 bộ X-Z (1 bộ đủ nắp che 2 trục X,Z,   1 bộ thiếu nắp che trục Z).
Thanks!

----------


## TBK-11

Em xin cập nhật tình hình. 1 bộ x-z đã xong.

  Chỉ còn lại duy nhất 1 bộ x-z,  có nắp che trục x,  thiếu nắp che trục z.  Giá 6tr5. Em bao ship Phương Trang.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## thuhanoi

Đẹp / Rẻ mà chưa xong à, mọi người đi chơi lễ hết rồi  :Big Grin:  . Bộ vừa rồi đi Đà Nãng hả

----------


## TBK-11

> Đẹp / Rẻ mà chưa xong à, mọi người đi chơi lễ hết rồi  . Bộ vừa rồi đi Đà Nãng hả


Dạ bộ xz vừa xong về miền tây a.

----------


## TBK-11

Em xin cảm ơn admin/mod đã sửa tên chủ đề giúp em!

Cập nhật:

Thêm 1 bộ combo hành trình 265, cũng đã có post. Đã xong nhưng có chút thay đổi, đổi lại lấy combo X-Z.

Vậy *hiện còn 1 bộ combo hành trình 265 ,    1 bộ X-Z.*

Bộ X-Z giá 6tr5, bộ hành trình 265 giá 2tr4.

LH: Hoàng 01638 293 không 20. Cần thêm thông tin hay hình có thể pm Zalo em sẽ gửi.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## thuyên1982

> Em xin cảm ơn admin/mod đã sửa tên chủ đề giúp em!
> 
> Cập nhật:
> 
> Thêm 1 bộ combo hành trình 265, cũng đã có post. Đã xong nhưng có chút thay đổi, đổi lại lấy combo X-Z.
> 
> Vậy *hiện còn 1 bộ combo hành trình 265 ,    1 bộ X-Z.*
> 
> Bộ X-Z giá 6tr5, bộ hành trình 265 giá 2tr4.
> ...


em lấy con bò z nhé bác.

----------


## TBK-11

> em lấy con bò z nhé bác.


Dạ. OK thanks a.

----------


## TBK-11

Còn 1 bộ X-Z của NSK.  Bộ đi trước ưu tiên đủ nắp che. Bộ còn lại có nắp che Trục X,  thiếu nắp che Trục Z. 

Giá 6tr5. Anh nào cần nhanh tay nhé.  Em bao ship Phương Trang. 

Cảm ơn!

----------


## TBK-11

Bác nào rước giúp em cho xong nốt ạ.   Bộ combo XZ NSK, giá fix* 6tr3*, bao ship Phuơng Trang.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## TBK-11

Đang cần tiền để chuyển đi, bác nào bank tiền được từ giờ *đến 4h30*, em để bộ X-Z giá max đẹp luôn là* 6tr*, tất nhiên vẫn bao ship Phương Trang.

Sau 4h30 giá lại về 6tr3.  :Big Grin: 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Huunhiem

Đã nhận được hàng sao bao ngày mong đợi  một combo x một combo xz đẹp long lanh cám ơn bác chủ

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

> Đã nhận được hàng sao bao ngày mong đợi  một combo x một combo xz đẹp long lanh cám ơn bác chủ


Cảm ơn anh ủng hộ. 

Em cập nhật.  Còn duy nhất 1 bộ Combo X-Z của NSK cực đẹp ạ. Có nắp che Trục X,  thiếu nắp trục Z. 

Giá 6tr3.

Anh em nhanh tay nhé! 
Lh: 01638 293 không 20. Call or SMS, zalo. 
Thanks!

----------


## Vincent

Cụ chủ có bộ z nào hành trình 130 phi 16 bước 5 ko

----------


## TBK-11

> Cụ chủ có bộ z nào hành trình 130 phi 16 bước 5 ko


Dạ. Em không có bộ như a cần a.

----------


## TBK-11

Em có 6 con khởi động từ như hình, bán nhanh gọn *6 con 450k*, bao ship Phương Trang.
Em không rành, anh em xem hình nhé.  Hàng Korea.
Thanks!

P/s: * Bộ X-Z vẫn còn*

----------


## duytrungcdt

bác để em lô này nhé\
cho e stk mai e ck
thank

----------


## TBK-11

> bác để em lô này nhé\
> cho e stk mai e ck
> thank


Dạ. Thanks a.

----------


## TBK-11

> Cập nhật, 
> Chỉ Còn 2 bộ X-Z của NSK, hành trình 450 x 230.         (2 bộ, 1 bộ đủ nắp X-Z, 1 bộ thiếu nắp trục Z). Hình khi lắp nắp mọi người xem ở post trước nhé!
> 
> Đã chụp hình lại, nhìn rất đẹp, nhưng thực tế nhìn ngoài có lẽ còn đẹp hơn.
> 
> *Giá bộ X-Z của NSK này là 6tr5*.    (Em bao ship Phương Trang).
> 
> LH: Hoàng 01638 293 không 20. Cần thêm thông tin hay hình có thể pm Zalo em sẽ gửi.
> Cảm ơn!
> ...


Còn 1 bộ thiếu nắp che trục Z. 
6tr3. 

Anh nào rước hộ em.
Thanks!

----------


## TBK-11

> Cập nhật, 
> Chỉ Còn 2 bộ X-Z của NSK, hành trình 450 x 230.         (2 bộ, 1 bộ đủ nắp X-Z, 1 bộ thiếu nắp trục Z). Hình khi lắp nắp mọi người xem ở post trước nhé!
> 
> Đã chụp hình lại, nhìn rất đẹp, nhưng thực tế nhìn ngoài có lẽ còn đẹp hơn.
> 
> *Giá bộ X-Z của NSK này là 6tr5*.    (Em bao ship Phương Trang).
> 
> LH: Hoàng 01638 293 không 20. Cần thêm thông tin hay hình có thể pm Zalo em sẽ gửi.
> Cảm ơn!
> ...


*Đi ngay và luôn sẽ có mức giá đẹp.     6tr cho bộ này.* 

(Lại bán kiểu giờ vàng, giá đẹp  :Big Grin:  . Hiệu lực từ lúc đăng tới 2h chiều  :Smile:  )

Anh em mại zô!

Thanks!

----------


## Gamo

Hàng nhìn gấu quá. Ông nào lượm thì chỉ cần thêm 1 trục nữa là ra con máy ngon.

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

> Hàng nhìn gấu quá. Ông nào lượm thì chỉ cần thêm 1 trục nữa là ra con máy ngon.


Dành cho người mới bắt đầu hợp lý luôn a nhỉ!

----------


## TBK-11

Fix 1 cú chót nếu đi *ngay và luôn bây giờ* ạ.

*Bộ X-Z = 5tr5*. (Bao ship Phương Trang).

Đi hay không sau hôm nay cũng xin loại bộ này khỏi các món còn bán ạ.

Lh: 01638 293 không 20. Call or SMS, zalo. 
Thanks!

----------


## anhxco

> Fix 1 cú chót nếu đi *ngay và luôn bây giờ* ạ.
> 
> *Bộ X-Z = 5tr5*. (Bao ship Phương Trang).
> 
> Đi hay không sau hôm nay cũng xin loại bộ này khỏi các món còn bán ạ.
> 
> Lh: 01638 293 không 20. Call or SMS, zalo. 
> Thanks!


Em lấy bác chủ hỉ!

----------


## ppgas

> Em lấy bác chủ hỉ!


Chúc mừng Anhxco! Bác có vẻ tái nghiện rồi  :Smile: . Em cũng đang me nhưng lúa về không kịp.

----------

anhxco, TBK-11

----------


## anhxco

> Chúc mừng Anhxco! Bác có vẻ tái nghiện rồi . Em cũng đang me nhưng lúa về không kịp.


Cảm ơn bác, lúa e cũng đang phải vay mượn, cái anh ngân hàng cho e thấu chi bác ạ!? Mà e đang suy nghĩ cái bộ này với cái khung H của bác k biết nó có hợp khong hỉ!?

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

Đã xong nốt, cảm ơn anh    anhxco  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

Đang định mua thì bị hốt. Ông khách kia ngồi dai quá. :Mad:  . Thôi hẹn dịp khác vậy

----------

TBK-11

----------


## cty686

04-05-2016, 02:10:47 PM

04-05-2016, 02:15:29 PM
Cụ anhxco mấy ngày nay ngồi canh máy tính. :Big Grin: 
Đùa tý, công nhận TBK-11 đợt này toàn hàng đẹp.Tiếc là chưa đúng nhu cầu của mình.

----------

TBK-11

----------


## anhxco

> 04-05-2016, 02:10:47 PM
> 
> 04-05-2016, 02:15:29 PM
> Cụ anhxco mấy ngày nay ngồi canh máy tính.
> Đùa tý, công nhận TBK-11 đợt này toàn hàng đẹp.Tiếc là chưa đúng nhu cầu của mình.


Hì, may mắn thôi ạ, chứ e k có chủ định lấy nó, e đang cai mà  :Smile:

----------


## Ledngochan

Gửi hàng cho mình chưa thớt?

----------

